# 사이에 vs. 중에



## fofonoodles

내가 쓴 문장은 틀린지 안틀린지 말하고 설명해주십시오. 영어로 설명하면 감사할 거예요.

내 인생에 본 언어 사이에 한국어는 제일 좋아요.


----------



## lucky112

For me, it is grammatically wrong, but I'm sure almost every Korean will understand its meaning.
Major change: '사이에' -> '중에(서)'
Minor changes(Koreans often make mistakes):  '인생에'->'인생에서',  '한국어는' -> '한국어가'
'사이에' means 'between' and '중에서' is similar to 'among'


----------



## fofonoodles

lucky112 said:


> For me, it is grammatically wrong, but I'm sure almost every Korean will understand its meaning.
> Major change: '사이에' -> '중에(서)'
> Minor changes(Koreans often make mistakes):  '인생에'->'인생에서',  '한국어는' -> '한국어가'
> '사이에' means 'between' and '중에서' is similar to 'among'


I see. Could you give me an example where 사이에 could be used? 감사합니다


----------



## lucky112

fofonoodles said:


> I see. Could you give me an example where 사이에 could be used? 감사합니다


그 빌딩은 은행과 우체국 '사이에'(only 사이에 can be used) 있다. -> The building is between the bank and the post office.
영어와 중국어 '사이에'('중에' is better)서 무엇을 배울까? -> What do I need to learn between English and Chinese?
지난 몇달 사이에('동안에' can be also used), 나는 많이 변했다. -> In the past few months, I have changed a lot.
내가 안 보는 사이에('동안에' can be also used, but '사이에' is better), 그는 책을 훔쳤다. -> He stole the book while I was not looking.
그는 사람들 사이에(only 사이에 can be used) 홀로 남겨졌다. -> He was left alone among the people.


----------



## fofonoodles

lucky112 said:


> 그 빌딩은 은행과 우체국 '사이에'(only 사이에 can be used) 있다. -> The building is between the bank and the post office.
> 영어와 중국어 '사이에'('중에' is better)서 무엇을 배울까? -> What do I need to learn between English and Chinese?
> 지난 몇달 사이에('동안에' can be also used), 나는 많이 변했다. -> In the past few months, I have changed a lot.
> 내가 안 보는 사이에('동안에' can be also used, but '사이에' is better), 그는 책을 훔쳤다. -> He stole the book while I was not looking.
> 그는 사람들 사이에(only 사이에 can be used) 홀로 남겨졌다. -> He was left alone among the people.


I see. Thank you very much, my good sir. I understand the usage of 사이에 and 중에 better now.


----------



## Rance

To add little more to lucky112's explanation, if you are referring to distance, time or space from point A(either event or location) to point B, you should use 사이에.
If you aren't interested what's between A and B and actually interested in A and B themselves, such as comparing A and B, you should use 중.
So I think 영어와 중국어 중에 무엇을 배울까 is probably only grammatically correct form.


----------



## CharlesLee

Rance said:


> To add little more to lucky112's explanation, if you are referring to distance, time or space from point A(either event or location) to point B, you should use 사이에.
> If you aren't interested what's between A and B and actually interested in A and B themselves, such as comparing A and B, you should use 중.
> So I think 영어와 중국어 중에 무엇을 배울까 is probably only grammatically correct form.



I agree with Rance. You never use 사이에 when choosing or selecting something or someone between.


----------

